# Does my mini Aussie's head look small...?



## rrrowdy (Sep 26, 2012)

This might be a weird question, but my girl's head always seems to have been a bit smaller than the rest of her litter. Does anyone else think so?

Either way, she's growing up beautifully, but it's just some odd comments I've heard about her puppyhood!

Here's her puppy picture, her litter picture (guess which one is her... haha), and her 10 weeks pic!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

For some reason your thread made me think of this scene from "I Married an Axe Murderer": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8K2JYdY2Hok


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is a link to the breed standard for the Miniature American Shepherd(the new name for your breed)Miniature American Shepherd Breed Standard

It says that the head should be in proportion to the body....the eyes should be almond shaped, the muzzle should be medium width and depth and taper gradually to a rounded tip without appearing heavy, square, snipy, or loose.

Biggest issues I see with your puppy's head based on your standard is not size of the head but your puppy has round eyes and a somewhat snipy muzzle.


----------



## rrrowdy (Sep 26, 2012)

lol Slartibartfast, that was actually pretty funny. Well, that's a huge noggin! Has its own weather system!

Thanks for the link Keechak.
Not too sure about the definition of almond eyes, but I've also been thinking her muzzle is looking rather slim tapered as she grows too.


----------



## minnesnowta (Sep 30, 2012)

Slartibartfast said:


> For some reason your thread made me think of this scene from "I Married an Axe Murderer": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8K2JYdY2Hok


"Excuse me, miss? There seems to be a mistake. I believe I ordered the LARGE." Great movie, I dont run into many people who have seen it let alone know what I am talking about.

To the OP- her muzzle is the thing that gets me, do you have a side profile pic. Cooper's muzzle wasn't that pronounced at 10 weeks. I just posted a thread of pics ( http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/118318-ever-changing-cooper-storyline.html ) you can compare to him if you want. The picture of him and the Golden Retriever is when he is about 9-10 weeks. The bottom pictures were taken on monday.


----------



## rrrowdy (Sep 26, 2012)

minnesnowta said:


> "Excuse me, miss? There seems to be a mistake. I believe I ordered the LARGE." Great movie, I dont run into many people who have seen it let alone know what I am talking about.
> 
> To the OP- her muzzle is the thing that gets me, do you have a side profile pic. Cooper's muzzle wasn't that pronounced at 10 weeks. I just posted a thread of pics ( http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/118318-ever-changing-cooper-storyline.html ) you can compare to him if you want. The picture of him and the Golden Retriever is when he is about 9-10 weeks. The bottom pictures were taken on monday.


OMG Cooper is so beautiful!!!! 

Here's the best side pics I could get of her... these were taken yesterday (1 day shy of 11 weeks)


----------



## minnesnowta (Sep 30, 2012)

Looking at it from the side I dont think her head is small. It looks proportional to the rest of her body to me. And the more I look at the picture of the litermates I notice that the dog on the far right also seems to have a narrower muzzle as well. I wouldn't be worried at this point. They grow in leaps and bounds. She is a cutie and I am jealous of her intact tail! Cooper's was docked before I chose him. How has training been going with her?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

It's not that unusual for Miniature American Shepherds to have fine muzzles and light bone, and toy-like features. They don't come from the same foundation as Australian Shepherds.


----------



## rrrowdy (Sep 26, 2012)

minnesnowta said:


> Looking at it from the side I dont think her head is small. It looks proportional to the rest of her body to me. And the more I look at the picture of the litermates I notice that the dog on the far right also seems to have a narrower muzzle as well. I wouldn't be worried at this point. They grow in leaps and bounds. She is a cutie and I am jealous of her intact tail! Cooper's was docked before I chose him. How has training been going with her?


Thank you so much for the reassurance =) I had weird images in my head about Rowdy with a full grown body and dinky head. I also thought she looked like a gorgeous little Bernese when she was little, but the fine muzzle and toy features are killin it.

I do love her tail too! She tries to eat it sometimes though..


----------



## rrrowdy (Sep 26, 2012)

minnesnowta said:


> Looking at it from the side I dont think her head is small. It looks proportional to the rest of her body to me. And the more I look at the picture of the litermates I notice that the dog on the far right also seems to have a narrower muzzle as well. I wouldn't be worried at this point. They grow in leaps and bounds. She is a cutie and I am jealous of her intact tail! Cooper's was docked before I chose him. How has training been going with her?


Oh and training has been going alright, but I've noticed that she's pretty impatient or frustrated easily. I think she's a quick learner, but man sometimes she's such a *female dog*!! She'll growl or bark if you try to get her to do something she doesn't want to do. Eager to please? >___> I hope Cooper's as charming as he looks!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

minnesnowta said:


> Looking at it from the side I dont think her head is small. It looks proportional to the rest of her body to me. And the more I look at the picture of the litermates I notice that the dog on the far right also seems to have a narrower muzzle as well. I wouldn't be worried at this point. They grow in leaps and bounds. She is a cutie and I am jealous of her intact tail! Cooper's was docked before I chose him. How has training been going with her?


Is your pup an Aussie or a Mini? The original Aussie breed standard requires docked tails, but the Mini breed standard allows either long or docked.


----------



## minnesnowta (Sep 30, 2012)

Keechak said:


> Is your pup an Aussie or a Mini? The original Aussie breed standard requires docked tails, but the Mini breed standard allows either long or docked.



He is an aussie, but since I don't plan on showing him, I wouldn't have minded a long tail.


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

How old is your pup? We also have a Mini American and he looks JUST like your's but without the tail!! 

As you show the development pix, it looks like both dogs are developing about the same. Your pup's head looks proportionate based on the pictures. I loved how quickly Kobi's legs grew! He's so tall for his body and now his body needs to fill out to match his legs.


----------



## rrrowdy (Sep 26, 2012)

She's four and a half months now! Getting really leggy and tall now too  
Thanks for validating her head size! It's starting to fill out now too. Do you have pics of Kobi? He looks so adorable!!!


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's some pix of Kobi from today...see? They look very similar and leggy! Lol


----------



## rrrowdy (Sep 26, 2012)

They do look similar! I love your pup's facial markings- the lopsided white is adorable.
Here's Rowdy today- 4.5 months and all leg.


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

Rowdy is darling! I love that he's a month older than Kobi. It gives me some idea of what to expect in the upcoming months. I hope you keep posting updates!


----------



## rrrowdy (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you, Kobismom!
I posted some action shots here: http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/120728-rowdy-growin-up.html
but it hasn't seemed to gain very much interest. Perhaps you may be interested though


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

I love that one of Rowdy's legs has a full "sock" and the other doesn't... I'm guessing that matches her personality... LOL


----------

